# What If 3D Printing Was 100x Faster?



## Alex (11/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/10/15)

I just love the following quote in their presentation, apart from their brilliant C.L.I.P photo chemical process:

"*Discovery is seeing what*
*everybody else has seen, and thinking what nobody*
*else has thought*."​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (11/10/15)

That's not discovery , it's serendipity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/10/15)

Alex said:


>



Thanks for sharing, very interesting and set to revolutionise the industry. I was involved in an injection moulding & metal pressing setup some years back so manufacturing has always intrigued me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

